# bolt pattern for a Mk4 Jetta?



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

my mom wants to get snow tires for her Jetta Wagon TDI.
also suggestions for wheel size?
thanks!


----------



## borapassion (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: bolt pattern for a Mk4 Jetta? (vapor)*

bolt pattern 5x100.
snow tire 185/65 R15
oh yeah 35mm offset for the wheel.


_Modified by borapassion at 1:16 AM 2-3-2004_


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: bolt pattern for a Mk4 Jetta? (vapor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vapor* »_my mom wants to get snow tires for her Jetta Wagon TDI.
also suggestions for wheel size? thanks!

Look at the size on side of the full-size spare tire. If it's same as on my Jetta, there might be a 16" with an ET42 stamped on back; if 15", still look at size on sidewall and ET stamped on back of the steel wheel. I just don't know for fact if you have a full-size spare on that wagon.


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: bolt pattern for a Mk4 Jetta? (Sheep)*

ET30 through ET42 will work on the TDI wagon without a problem as an FYI.

5x100mm bolt pattern and make sure you have the proper 57.1mm hubcentric ring in place too if going aftermarket.


----------

